# Given up....



## AngryT (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm a 21 year old male. I've had ibs for about 2 years now. I first had a "flare up" on the last day of my holiday where I had to go toilet multiple
Times barely passing anything. A month passed symptom free and then one day on the train to uni which was a 2hr trip. I got stomach aches and urgency. As time has passed, my symptoms seem
To have eased however now I deal with trapped wind, occasional cramps and having to
Go to the toilet a few minute after my first Bm. I've managed to get off all the tablets. And I have good days where I'm ok. However, some days I can have bad cramps and trapped
Wind. Dull ache in the lower left abdomen. It's got
To the point where I don't know if it will ever
Go or get better and it depresses me. I'm only 20. Does anyone have any advice? Or am I cursed til the end of my days?


----------



## dianamcgrath71 (Jun 23, 2016)

I was just diagnosed and I'm feeling the same way - is this how it's just going to be for the rest of my life? At this point, I am scared to eat anything for fear of triggering pain and discomfort.


----------



## AngryT (Jun 22, 2016)

Does it only affect you when you eat? Food has no effect on my gut. I can eat pretty much whatever I want although I still keep it healthy. What are your symptoms?


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

I feel the same way. Unfortunately I'm still trying to find out what helps. You're very lucky to be unaffected by food!







I wish I could still eat uncontrollably. Lol


----------

